# Grisham



## Hasscraft (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, 
Anyone read John Grisham's novels?


----------



## americanwriter (Feb 18, 2005)

I've read all but his latest one, The Broker. I just finished a review on The Last Juror. It came out well. I also reviewed The King of Torts. It didn't fair so well.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 19, 2005)

Only 'The Firm." Thought it was mediocre


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 19, 2005)

Actually during the reading of the book it was mediocre, afterwards when everything tied together I liked it more


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 19, 2005)

(not that anyone cares lol)


----------



## Hasscraft (Feb 19, 2005)

I've only read the Broker and it was really good.


----------



## Jane_Austen (Mar 24, 2005)

I've read a few. Most recently The Last Juror. I really thought it was different and interesting than his normal court room drama. Good stuff. I have to say though that my favorite was The Bretheren. (if I spelt that right)


----------



## Hodge (Mar 24, 2005)

Read _The Client_ and thought it was pretty good, if a bit too streamlined and predictable.


----------

